# 75 Gallon Display Tank Construction Journal



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, here we are. I will be as detailed as I can in this construction journal, and I hope those people looking for inspiration can use my journal for some ideas. 


Below is the tank, completely cleaned out and bleached. I couldnt fill the tank all the way up with water because it had two gaping holes for the overflow. Ripping out the overflow was a pain in the a**, but I finally was able to rip the sucker out after getting a knife under all the silicone (see hole picture below).

















Horrible photo of the furniture, but you get the idea. I will take more detailed pictures and show you what everything will look like once the clutter is organized. The stand and canopy has a cherry stain on it, which my mother already wants painted black because it looks "pink." Oh mother...









Here are the two holes for the overflow I was talking about. I was given the bulkheads used for the tank by the owner thankfully. I will cut PVC pipe and place it through the bulkhead inside the tank for a small overflow for a pond. That way the moisture going throgh my substrate doesn't run straight into the holes, leaving the pond dry as a bone. 









One nasty looking hood right? Rusty ballast, what am I going to do?! Clean it. I might ask for help later on the wiring for this thing, looks like a wire fell out of place.









When I was taking out the one salty bulb the hood came with, one of the brackets snapped right off... I hate reefs! Too much mess!









DIY in-tank circulation. I plan on having two of these with 60mm fans sanded down inside a 2 to 2 and a half inch PVC reducer. Had to paint the cap and reducer black because I bought them white. I will post detailed construction steps for this project later.

That's all for now. Still collecting recipe ingredients for my clay substrate (thanks Doug for the recipe!), going to the glass store and getting glass/ holes cut. Would I be okay with two misters inside? And the dreaded background, yikes, more of that later...

Thanks fellas,

Will


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like your off to a good start. I dont know if I would reuse the ballast though. Its pretty corroded from the salt water, I wouldnt trust corroded electrical components, plus it looks like you will have to replace parts of the light fixture anyways.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

^agreed. those ballasts are terrible anyways. A hardware store with a lighting section should have multiple ballasts that could work for the light. Just double check that its the correct wattage and output. Most of the time they will have a wiring diagram on the ballast itself. hardware stores usually sell the bracket things too for cheap.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like this cleaning of the reflector with all the salty buildup will be harder than I thought. Any suggestions for for a solution that will break it down?

EDIT: Found the solution to "salt creep" - Vinegar! Just need to find out how to apply it!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I keep a spray bottle of half water, half white vinegar for cleaning veggies, also works great for cleaning any water spots on glass doors, and would work great for a reflector too, just use it like glass cleaner. If it's really caked on, at the fish store I worked at we just dipped rags in straight vinegar and scrubbed it.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, but I would say it is time for an update!









Because the tank has two bulkdheads in it, I decided to place it on its side until the background work is complete. I bought some large PVC couplers and placed them in some unique spots. I then siliconed them halfway in; only a small amount is necaessary because I am only trying to hold them in place while the tank is on its side.


















One Crappy Silicone job.









Test fit with the top layer of the FB. I used egg crate for this project, along with fiberglass windowscreen.









Side shot, here you can see the overflow for one of the bulkheads. The other bulkhead has a barb on the other side, which will be attached to a hose/ ball valve assembly for some emergency water escape. This will make moving it a lot easier.









sides and windowscreen installed. The cutout in the front will be for a small pond.









Now the background. I used pink insulator foam 2" thick and will layer slabs on top of eachother. No silicone will be used except only between the pieces; this will keep the glass nice and clean for teardowns.










First layer - I really like how this turned out and fit in place so easily. I will paint the side and back in black. One thing that surprised me was the unintentional grating for the hacksaw that looks pretty nice.










This is all for now I guess. Another update in the next couple days, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

Looking good. 

For your PVC risers, did you cut some notches on the bottom to allow water movement in and out so you don't get stagnant water in them? I know I've read multiple recommendations to do so, and wasn't sure if I could see them in yours.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

No but it seems like a good idea; ill see what I can do, not too crazy about ripping each one out and making slices in each one though..


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

If you have a dremel you may be able to cut some slots out of them and sand it to the bottom.


----------



## bj_sweeten (May 20, 2011)

looks great, keep the updates coming, i am getting ready to start a build.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, the background has been cut up in raw form for now. I have a hot wire tool to cut the foam easily into really any shape I want. I found it really fun to play around with the order each layer went in, which can create some really interesting looks to the tank. Below are three variations, what do you guys like the most?


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the second background, it has a overhang cliff look I really nice.
The tank look great so far, and the way you are going it's going to be great!


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that the fifth picture has the best layout. I really like how each step slowly gets smaller and smaller almost making a stepp style of background. Can't wait to see the background finished!!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I realized that the overhang cliff would block out the light unfortunately, as awesome as it would be. Pictures tomorrow, I have class then work immediately after!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't thank of the cliff blocking light.


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

Really great detailed build journal, it's always so exciting with the development of each new step!


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Slipperhead: what are you going to cover the foam with?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,

Polygem, with a layered paint job of non-toxis acrylics. I have gotten much further in the build, pictures tonight.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

will you put a coating over the paint to make it fully water proof?


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Erikb3113 said:


> will you put a coating over the paint to make it fully water proof?


No Eric, 

Acrylic paint is waterproof upon drying. It is a sealant, but it doesnt matter because the polygem epoxy putty is toxic-free. It's the same stuff you see used to make fake trees and rocks at Disneyland/ Zoos. The paint is only for making the background "come alive."

Update today, sorry for the delay everyone. The tank background is finished and placed on its stand last night in the loft. It looks pretty damn cool! Ill snap a couple shots of that when the sun comes out more and upload everything I have (LOTS of pictures!)


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, big update. The tank is installed and ready for a clay substrate! Then planting, FINALLY. This has taken surprisingly a long time, but I am very happy with my results. The build looks great. Still need: More plants, a top w/ drilling, wire in the fans/ misting.

Let's get started.









First I decided what kind of look I wanted with each foam layer. I stacked and number each layer.














































Next I used a small hot wire foam cutter to take out as many chunks as I could. This took time though, I am not sure I reccommend it. It would have been faster with a flat-headed screwdriver with the same results. Oh well.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Now getting into the Polygem preparation. I painted the sides black with non-toxic black acrylic paint. It isn't necessary now, because when I painted the "rocks" I ended up painted the sides black over again.










I then sanded down each layer to provide good drainage for the background. I used a vibrating sander.




























This is polygem. It is a non-toxic epoxy putty that is used all over the place (zoo exhibits, museums for recreations, etc.) Nasty stuff - USE GLOVES FOR HEAVEN'S SAKE. I worked barefoot in my garage spreading this stuff and still have grey blemishes all over the place on my feet.

I tested layer three and four together, they were the biggest pieces. Later I figured I would paint each layer separately and insert them separately into the tank. It worked well.










A couple layers of paint later... Pretty bad paint job in my opinion. I painted over all of this black again. I mixed in black acrylic with the polygem before I spread it on the other pieces, which made things a lot easier.





































The final product. Later I took greens, tans, and whites to give it some blemishes of lichens and such.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

The top four or so layers was a challenge. Before all I did to get the layers in was to wedge it in, then use a rubber mallet to tap them in place. Sooner or later I lost the angle I needed to get a full piece through the top. So I cut each in 2/3 and 1/3 pieces, and tapped each in. It was difficult, and needed to do some repair work (black paint in photos). The shots you see are through the top of the tank on its side. That is why you see it upside down.





































Finally, I got the cabinet, tank, and canopy in place in the loft. 



















Also I hope they don't mind a little music every now and again .


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking forward to it all filled up. Great job on that, turned out pretty good!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

most of my frogs jump when i accedently slam the door... i wonder what yours will do during a jam session hahaha? love the build though! and i as well look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

My bakers rack was exactly where the tank is. The frogs jump up to the front of the glass to see what's going on but aren't affected by the drumming at all. My parents however..


----------



## coraltastic (Mar 22, 2011)

simply amazing job keep the progress pics coming cant wait to see if with soil and plants


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

Where did you get the zoopoxy from? i've been on the polygem website and it just confused me so badly lol


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

#307 FR-Lite Fire Retardant Sculpting Epoxy 2 Gallon Kit

The price has gone up A LOT I see. You used to be able to get them quart size as well.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Small update - Substrate is being laid down as we speak. Plants are being ordered. Acrylic top has been cut and about to start drilling holes for misting/ fans. Good stuff!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

That background is sick! Is that the only place to get that stuff, or any alternatives?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Unfortunately that is the only place I know of. I used though only maybe a quarter to a half of it, with plenty left for lots of backgrounds. I would be willing to sell the rest to someone if they are interested.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

This is looking good so far. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool lookign background... Looks like a topographic site. The pink foamboard looks amazing with the epoxy and arcylic paint. That stuff is expensive,but since you got a nice big tank i would go all out too. I made mine with grout. Good Job though, cant wait to see how it comes out


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

ZOMG! From first shots didn't understand how big thius is! 
Good luck & keep us posted


----------



## Katieasaur (Sep 6, 2010)

I think that is probably my favorite background in a frog tank ever, and I've seen a LOT of frog tanks lol


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Cant wait to see it planted


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

cant wait. look great so far


----------



## Leucomelas101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Im going to start a new construction of my 75 gallon aquarium soon but it's very old. im not sure if the bottom glass is tempered or not, but if the tank has tempered glass, is thta normally on the bottom or is it also tempered on the sides aswell?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Typically it's the bottom that's tempered. Def don't try to drill it.


----------



## Leucomelas101 (Mar 6, 2011)

Right.... ima go out on a limb and drill one of the sides.... tanks rather old anyways what do i have to lose? well.... a dirty 75 gallon but still


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Try this is you can...


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

^anyone else see the bat symbol in the tempered glass? haha


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

You can also use a laptop screen. If you have never drilled before, I highly reccommend testing yourself on any spare piece you have; watch tutorials here to, there are good ones.

I am uploading a picture update to photobucket as we speak


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Alright update time!

I was given this T5 hood for free from a guy in his salt water fish store. It came with two actinic bulbs, which explains the blue hue. Mine are on the way hopefully... 




























I laid down some simple gravel my dad had laying around in the bed of the pond and on the sides. Apparently it absorbs water, but I didn't care. As long as it drains I'll take it.



















Next is the Turface. This is an infield conditioner used on baseball fields. Good stuff, drains well. An inch of this all over.




























Now the clay substrate. I used Doug's clay formula and came up with my own idea of making my clay chunks using leftover egg crate.

This is what the RedArt clay looks like.










Aragonite sand










The rest of my ingredients I was able to find at iHerb. I mixed it all up using a gardening hand-shovel and it worked out fairly well. I boiled water and dissolved some sugar into, then poored it into the mix to hydrate it to facilitate an easier mix. 










Once the mix was evenly done, I put on gloves and tossed a ball on top of a lyer of egg crate. Under the egg crate was a baking pan. I spread the clay over each cube hole that was over the pan and used two fingers to push each one through. Worked out pretty well! The clay took surprisingly a long time to dry.




























Next is wood for the tank. I live in Richmond, and made a trip to the James River to collect a few pieces of driftwood I liked. The picture below does no justice to just how much area I get to choose this wood from!










Some pieces I liked:









I ended up using two. I baked them both together twice, with a bleach wash in between.










The custom top - got this sucker cut and sized at Lowes! About $35 bucks. I'll be making alterations to it though to accommodate the misting nozzles and internal air circ fans.










3/4" tubing for both bulkheads. The one on the left has a ball valve attached closer to the top now; it will only be used for emergency draining. The one on the right has an overflow, which will drain into a resovoir bucket in the cabinet.









That is all for now! Black Jungle plants ordered! Top to be finished! Bulbs to be received! Fans to be installed! Later!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Update-plants come in tomorrow, lights in friday. Misting and lid fully installed!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Working on the design for my 50 right now.

Can you show a few pics of the lid and where you located the misting heads on the glass top?

Thanks !

Can't wait to see this planted. Stellar job.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Please more updates !!!!!! muhaha


----------



## Submarinr (Apr 20, 2011)

Excellent looking setup. Can't wait to see how it looks planted


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess my trip back to JMU (college) really halted things on this page, which I regret a lot because I had many people asking about this tank...

The viv has been running well, with the exception of the top. I custom-built a lexan hinged top for the tank, and a combination of both the weight of the light and the humidity has really taken its toll. I have already developed a solution that will be simple, but won't reveal that until I come back from school in May (sorry for the wait!).

The plants are growing surprisingly well, but to no surprise the ones planted on the top "tier" dried out. I think I will put a filter over that area under the light to get some life growing back in there. 

Here over spring break, I picked up five more plants including some ficus and planted them around the edges. One thing I regret about this tank is that one of the bottom pieces of foam stuck out so much that it obliterated much of the planting space I really wanted. But I know I can remedy that will plenty of orchid seedlings to be planted on the wood pieces, with maybe some more broms planted throughout the tank. That, along with a healthy overgrowth of some ficus I am sure will make this tank look great.


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking very good, cant wait to see some updates on this


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

BEEN WAY TOO LAWNG SO ERWEGO!










































































































































































As you can see, initial planting has begun along with some grow up top. The peperomia is thankfully really taking off. 

Fans are on 24/7 and working great. I have one Anthonyi in there and he seems to really like the air circ because he began calling recently!

Still looking for some plants that will fill in nicely in the back above the water and onto that first " ledge"... There is almost no light back there though... Damn!! Any suggestions?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Java moss can grow almost anywhere... I have kept it alive in fish bags for months while sitting on the floor of my plant room where it got barely any light. 

Otherwise Peperomia scandens is another great choice... I swear it is impossible to kill that plant and it can quickly fill any area you let it, it will however need to be pruned unless you want it to grow through the whole tank. Ficus radicans is another one that does well for me and seems to do fine in lower light conditions, just grows slower.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Ill look into all of those. Thanks Mike.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is amazing! I'll be following it. How did you paint the background to get those different colors faded together?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I used a drybrushing technique. I did an all black basecoat and followed it up with browns, lighter tans, and finally some specks of white and green for a lichen look.

The tank is doing really well. I hope to replace the broms soon and instead tie all kinds of orchids to the wood. I recently had the idea of making vines and letting them hang over the darker areas to bring the plants I hang from it to the light.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## hockeyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Brings back memories


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great looking tank. Looks like you may want some more air movement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamesRivers (Oct 7, 2012)

Amazing job! I live in Maryland and have often travled to the James River, Potomac River, etc. I agree there are many interesting vivarium finds in those areas!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I am happy to report that the tank is doing well and is finally growing in very nicely. The peperomia is a very nice look. Unfortunately the Ficus really took off and I am tempted to rip those out soon.


----------



## Dendviv (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, 

From what i've read on this thread, it seems like i'm totally missing out. I don't know if it is only me; no one has mentioned it but none of the pictures show up. I've refreshed the page many times. It says you deleted or moved the pictures, is that true? I'd really like to see your progress in the detail you've presented.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dendviv said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what i've read on this thread, it seems like i'm totally missing out. I don't know if it is only me; no one has mentioned it but none of the pictures show up. I've refreshed the page many times. It says you deleted or moved the pictures, is that true? I'd really like to see your progress in the detail you've presented.


Thats what happens when you look at builds from years ago

John


----------

